# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  فوائد التدخين

## DJ Saleemo

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أعزائى الشباب حبيت اقدم لكم موضوع خفيف وبسيط عن التدخين
فوائد التدخين ثلاث : -

- إن المدخن يجني من التدخين ثلاث فوائد هي : -












(1) لا يشيب شعره

( أي أنه يموت قبل أن يبلغ من الشيخوخة )

(2) لا تعضه الكلاب 
( أي أنه يصاب بارتجاف في أعصابه فيضطر لحمل العصا للتوكؤ فلا تقربه الكلاب )


(3) لا تدخل بيته للصوص 
( أي أنه يسعل طوال الليل فيظنه اللص مستيقظا ً)

:::::::::: قالوا عن التدخين :::::::::::::

التدخين ما هو إلا : -
- هواية في العشرين
- إدمان في الثلاثين
- هبوط بالقلب في الأربعين
- تصلب الشرايين في الخمسين
- موت أكيد في الستين
- والسبب مادة النيكوتين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف شكر,, ابدعت

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مشكووورعالرد[/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بالفعل ابدعت  :Icon31: 

بس بدك مين يسمع :Icon31:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## معاذ القرعان

عــــــــــــــــفـــــــــية  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مشكورين يا جماعة عالردود الطيبة
وانشالله يكون الموضوع فادكم[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور يا اخ سليم على النصيحة

----------


## زينة

شكرا اخي سليم

----------


## snowy river

إذا هيك بسيطة.....بنتعلم الدخان بكرة

----------


## زهرة النرجس

*أنا بصراحة ما كنت اعرف انو فوائد التدخين هالقد لكن مع كل هذة الفوائد بدي ابدى ادخن 
مشكور على هذة الفوائد*

----------


## الاء

مشكووور

----------


## M7MD

يعني هاي نصيحة أنه الشباب تدخن كتير بعد رمضان  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

الحمد لله انا ما بدخن

----------


## keana

كيف تقلع عن التدخين في 5 أيام؟؟

إن شاء الله سوف نقدم لك الطريقة التي تساعدك على الإقلاع عن التدخين 
والتي ثبت فاعليتها في العالم كله

حيث استخدمها حوالي 20 مليون مدخن بنجاح (عشرون مليون أقلعوا عن التدخين ) .

يشرف على تنفيذ هذه الطريقة في مصر دكتور/ حسين أمين شحاتة 
رئيس جمعية محاربة التدخين بالقاهرة 

الذي تمكن من مساعدة أكثر من 5120 مدخناً حتى الآن .

البرنامج يعرف باسم الأيام الخمسة ويطبق كما يلي :-

اليوم الأول :

- يردد المدخن لنفسه وبرغبة قوية انه لن يدخن على الإطلاق 

ثم يبدأ يومه بشرب كوبين من الماء بعدها يتنفس تنفساً عميقاً 

وفي كل مرة يعد من 1 إلي 5 ثم يركع (ركوع الصلاة ) 
ويخرج النفس من الفم ثم يكح 3 مرات مع رفع الحجاب الحاجز في كل مرة 

مما يؤدى إلى رفع كفاءة الرئة. 

- الحصول على دش فاتر أو ماء بارد في الصباح الباكر لمدة ثلاث دقائق 

مع تدليك الجهة اليسرى من الصدر والذراع الأيسر بفوطة مبللة

حتى يحمر الجلد وذلك لتنقية الدم من النكوتين .

- بعد ذلك يمارس رياضة المشي لمسافة 500 متر .

- المواظبة على شرب الماء بحيث لا يقل عن لترين مع تناول عصير البرتقال والليمون .

- بعد الظهر يحصل على دش مرة أخرى مع التدليك.

- قبل النوم يقوم بشرب كوبين من الماء بعدها يتنفس

تنفساً عميقاً و في كل مرة يعد من 1 إلى 5 ثم يركع (ركوع الصلاة ) ويخرج النفس من الفم 

ثم يكح 3 مرات مع رفع الحجاب الحاجز في كل مرة ويحصل على دش للمرة الثالثة مع نفس التدليك .

اليوم الثاني : 

- يكرر ما سبق مع تغيير منطقة التدليك إلى منطقة الصدر الأيمن والذراع الأيمن 
مع الدعاء إلى الله بنية صادقة أن يساعده على الإقلاع عن التدخين .

اليوم الثالث :

- تكرار ما سبق مع تدليك منطقة البطن والظهر مع الدعاء إلى الله . 


اليوم الرابع :

- تكرار ما سبق مع تدليك الساق اليسرى فقط .

اليوم الخامس :

- نفس البرنامج مع تدليك الساق اليمنى فقط .


وثبت علمياُ أن التدخين يؤدي إلي الشيخوخة المبكرة ولقد وضعت هيئة

الصحة العالمية التدخين على قائمة أسباب الوفاة يليه

الإيدز ثم الإدمان 

وتذكر أن السيجارة التي تدخنها تحتوى على حوالي 3000مركب كيميائى

منقول للإفادة

----------


## keana

ما حد حاب يقلع عن التدخين

----------


## ajluni top

معلومات مفيده

بس الحمدلله انا مش مدخن

----------


## keana

منيح احسنلك 
هيك صحه اكتر

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور 
معلومات قيمة

----------


## معاذ القرعان

كويس الدخان مش بطال  :Smile:

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_كويس الدخان مش بطال_ 


 احلف  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا لكي على الموضوع 

بس انا ما بدخن والحمد لله

----------


## renah

اخي المدخن الى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعلم انك تؤذي نفسك 
هل تهلم انك تؤذيني 
هل تعلم انك تؤذي وطنك
وطبها تؤذي كوكبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بسببك لن نعيش سعداء 
امنيتي ان اتنفس هواء نقيا !!!
التدخين اين كانت الطريقه فهي سلاح الموت البطيئ وهي انتحار ووسيلة لقتل الرئة والقلب 
حاول تركه؟؟!!!     ................................................. نرجوك
ماذنبنا نحن الذين لا ندخن ؟؟؟
انت تسلب حقي من الهواء وتلوثه هل تعلم بانك مصنع للانانيه انا امرض بسببك وانت تدخن 
ابدا بنفسك ؟؟؟؟؟اعزم الامر والله ولي التوفيق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابدا بنفسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ونحن معك ..................................................  .............

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

موضوع جميل بس اللي عنده قناعه بأي إشي بالدنا بعمله
يعني اللي عنده قناعة وارادة يترك التدخين بيتركه ولو على موته
وبرجع اكرر شكرا على موضوعك الجميل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> اخي المدخن الى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل تعلم انك تؤذي نفسك 
> هل تهلم انك تؤذيني 
> هل تعلم انك تؤذي وطنك
> وطبها تؤذي كوكبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بسببك لن نعيش سعداء 
> امنيتي ان اتنفس هواء نقيا !!!
> التدخين اين كانت الطريقه فهي سلاح الموت البطيئ وهي انتحار ووسيلة لقتل الرئة والقلب 
> حاول تركه؟؟!!! ................................................. نرجوك
> ماذنبنا نحن الذين لا ندخن ؟؟؟
> ...






يسلموا موضوعك كتير مفيد

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حاملة المسك

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

انا صارلي

ساعة ما دخنت

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> عــــــــــــــــفـــــــــية


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> انا صارلي
> 
> ساعة ما دخنت


كمان عفيه

----------


## تيتو

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا خسارة شبابكم والله  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
The Benefits Of SmokingThis may seem very strange, but we feel that smoking is actually good for you. There has to be a good side to smoking, otherwise nobody would be doing it. Here is a list of some of the benefits of smoking:

<LI type=disc>Enjoyable <LI type=disc>Cope with stressful situations <LI type=disc>Relaxing <LI type=disc>Combats boredom <LI type=disc>Keeps weight down <LI type=disc>Helps focus Fights loneliness and depression “Smoking is how I relax.
It also keeps my weight down”
“Smoking gets me out of the office. I really look forward to those breaks”
Smoking is one of the main ways people handle stressful situations. Just the simple act of smoking allows you to go outside to smoke. Think about it. Going outside:
<LI type=disc>Allows you leave the stress <LI type=disc>Puts you in a different environment Allows you to clear your head Also, the way you smoke can be relaxing. Taking a deep puff and holding it in for a few seconds is very similar to what’s called relaxation breathing. In relaxation breathing, you take a deep breath, hold it in for a few seconds, and then exhale slowly.
Taking a deep puff is just like using relaxation breathing.
Another benefit of smoking is that is lessens feeling of depression or anxiety. It’s the nicotine in your cigarettes that is responsible for making these feelings go away. Think of the nicotine as a medication, and your cigarette as a medication delivery device.The nicotine in your cigarettes acts like an anti-anxiety and anti-depressant medication.
After taking a puff, the nicotine in the smoke travels to your brain where is causes a chemical reaction. This reaction is what picks up your mood or lessens anxiety.The nicotine in the smoke causes a chemical reaction in your brain that makes you feel better.
The nicotine travels to your brain in less than seven seconds. That’s faster than if you were to inject it into your veins, and it’s one of the reasons why nicotine is such an addictive drug. The anti-depressant and anti-anxiety properties of nicotine explain why so many people who smoke suffer from depression and anxiety. The cigarettes are treating those conditions with every puff!
About 1/3 of the people who smoke suffer from anxiety and/or depression.
If you smoke as a way of dealing with depression, then quitting may make you feel depressed. The quit smoking medication Zyban helps in two ways:<LI type=1>Wards off withdrawal symptoms Fights depression Another beneficial aspect of smoking is that it keeps the weight down. Cigarettes do this by:
<LI type=disc>Keeping food in your stomach longer <LI type=disc>Suppressing your appetite Artificially speeding up your ****bolism Smoking burns up an extra 300 calories each day.
Not everyone gains weight. The typical amount gained is 5 pounds, but some people gain more. There are many effective weight control methods designed to keeps the pounds off when you quit.With a moderate exercise plan,
most people can keep the weight off.
Focusing on the benefits of smoking is a good first step because:
<LI type=disc>better prepares you to quit allows you replace the good side of smoking with things that are safer and healthier for you, while achieving similar results 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
أُثبت علميا انه التدخين بحمي من 3 امراض واحد فيهم الزهايمر ( ناسي الثنين اللي ظلو  :SnipeR (83): )
اذا مهتمين بالموضوع ببحثلكو بين كومة كتب على اسم المرضين ( الله بعينني  :Eh S(2):  ) 

-----

بس الدخان مضر بالصحة  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> أُثبت علميا انه التدخين بحمي من 3 امراض واحد فيهم الزهايمر ( ناسي الثنين اللي ظلو )
> اذا مهتمين بالموضوع ببحثلكو بين كومة كتب على اسم المرضين ( الله بعينني  ) 
> 
> -----
> 
> بس الدخان مضر بالصحة 
> [/align]


 
لا تبحث .. شاكرين لجهودك ... ريح حالك ... او ابعث بوضوع تاني  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا تبحث .. شاكرين لجهودك ... ريح حالك ... او ابعث بوضوع تاني


[align=center] 
الثاني كأنه الـMultiple sclerosis اذا ما خانتني الذاكره  :SnipeR (30): 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> الثاني كأنه الـMultiple sclerosis اذا ما خانتني الذاكره 
> [/align]


 
؟؟!! :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اتذكرت الثالث اسمه Parkinson's disease  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2):  هاي الأمراض موجوده أصلا لحتى يمنعها التدخين ؟!! متأكد ؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يعني انتي ادرى اذا موجودة او لا  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## منيرة الظلام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> يعني انتي ادرى اذا موجودة او لا 
> [/align]


يعني إنت شفت حالك فعلا تحسنت بعد ما صرت دخن ؟!!  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
بس لا التدخين مضر مضر مضر ، ومستحيل باي شكل من الاشكال انه نعتبرة اشي مفيد 

والامراض اللي ذكرتها هيه 3 امراض بس و هيه استثناءات مقابل ملايين الامراض اللي بسببها التدخين 

يعني من خلال دراستي تقريبا ما في مرض والا بنذكر فيه الsmoking كاحد مسبباته 

و الدخين مثلا يعتبر مرض اكثر خطورة من الضغط ، و حسب منظمة الصحة المعالمية التدخين من المسببات الرئيسية للموت الناتج عن الجلطات القلبية و الجلطات الدماغية ، اضافة لسرطان الرئة و سرطان الحنجرة و كثير من السرطانات اللي بسببها التدخين 

و وجد مثلا انه 90 بالمية من سرطان الرئة سببه التدخين ، و وجدت الاحصائيات انه السرطان الاكثر انتشارا بين الرجال هو سرطان الرئة ، طبعا بسبب التدخين 

كمان ما مننسى دور التدخين الكبير ب قرحة المعدة و قرحة الاثنا عشر 

و كمان اثبت عليما انه التدخين اله اثر على مستوى الخصوبة عند الرجل و المرأة 

و كمان التدخين للمرأة الحامل يعتبر مهلك جداً الها و للجنين و في كثير تشوهات خلقية للجنين ممكن يسببها تدخين الام 

و هاي بعض الحقائق عن الشعب الاردني : 

48% من الذكور مدخنين 

18% من الاناث مدخنين 

33% من الطلاب بين عمر 13-15 مدخنين 

34% من الاطباء مدخنين 

36% من اطباء الاسنان مدخنين

32% ( على ما اذكر ) من الصيادلة مدخنين 

الدخنين بصرفو 600 مليون دينار سنويا على شراء التبغ

في 9 شكرات تبغ بلاردن 

في 4000 مواطن اردني بعاني من السرطان و ثلث هاي الحالات بسببها التدخين 


 و اذا حابين كمان بفيدكو بمعلومات اكثر و ادق ( بس تعبت طباعة  :Db465236ff:  ) 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني إنت شفت حالك فعلا تحسنت بعد ما صرت دخن ؟!!


 
[align=center] 
على فكره ردي الاخير كتبته قبل ما اشوف هذا الرد الك ، ولو شفته بجوز ابطل  :SnipeR (19): 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

:Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> على فكره ردي الاخير كتبته قبل ما اشوف هذا الرد الك ، ولو شفته بجوز ابطل 
> [/align]


لا شو تبطل ... حموود ما في منو يا جماعه  :Db465236ff: 
يسعده وما يبعده على هالمعلومات  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لا شو تبطل ... حموود ما في منو يا جماعه 
> 
> يسعده وما يبعده على هالمعلومات


 :Icon31:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الحمدلله ما بدخن  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> إذا هيك بسيطة.....بنتعلم الدخان بكرة


والله يا سيدي خذها نصيحة مني الك لا تفكر حتى تجربه

----------


## شذى الياسمين

فعلا فوائـــــــــــــــد روووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــه ..

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## renah

عن جد طلع التدخين مفيد لكن يلا يا بنات بدنا كل البنات يدخنوا ما في حا احسن من حدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  الله يستر

----------


## دليلة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شو هالفوائد الرهيبة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## معتصم الحمايده

إن كانت على قدر أهل العزم معازمك 

وإن كانت على قدر أهل الكرم مكارمك ... فأنت وبكل فخر أردني

----------

